# Wife Friendly Back Yard Pump Track



## AlexFowler (Mar 20, 2013)

Check out this pump track built by Action Sports Construction! Visit ActionSportsConstruction.com for more info about having a Pump Track built at your home!


----------



## Jem7sk (Jan 17, 2013)

How much does something like that cost Alex?


----------



## AlexFowler (Mar 20, 2013)

email me with more details [email protected] and ill send you a quote. but pump tracks typically cost 4k-5k


----------



## cglasford (Sep 26, 2011)

$4-5k for labor? Or does this quote include design, labor, equipment rental/usage, fuel, mobilization fees and building materials? That estimate seems pretty low...imo


----------



## AlexFowler (Mar 20, 2013)

that price include everything. I build 25-30 pump tracks a year. I rarely see them go over 5K


----------



## cglasford (Sep 26, 2011)

Well I will be hitting you up next time... we spent over that in dirt alone.... 1100 cubic yards at $4 a yard $100 a truck. Rental of 2 plate packers, a skid steer and mini ex, labor, plus design and mobilization cost. I believe our track was about $35,000 for our bike park.


----------



## wholesalestunna (Mar 24, 2009)

Pretty cool... Maybe when I win the lottery


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mercyNside (Jan 22, 2014)

AlexFowler said:


> Check out this pump track built by Action Sports Construction! Visit ActionSportsConstruction.com for more info about having a Pump Track built at your home!


Sweet!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jem7sk (Jan 17, 2013)

What's the maintenance on something like this?


----------



## cglasford (Sep 26, 2011)

It will depend on the size, type of dirt and climate you live in but with out soil stabilization you will want to water it every couple days at first. Once it is seasoned and all settled you wont need to water it as much but I would still recommended watering and sweeping it before every ride for best results. You will also want to control the weeds or the not super ridden area will begin to grow in. If you can afford it dust fighter will save you a lot of time maintaining and you can ride shortly after rain falls with no damage...


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

How long did it take you to build that Alex?


----------



## phat_tony (Mar 3, 2007)

*More info on dust fighter please*

Dust fighter? What is this, where do you get it and what do you do with it?

Struggled with weeds last year on my pump track and really interested in anything that reduces maintenance time.

Btw - can anyone explain the benefit of sweeping? Is have thought after watering that bit of dirt would pack back down.

Thanks!



cglasford said:


> It will depend on the size, type of dirt and climate you live in but with out soil stabilization you will want to water it every couple days at first. Once it is seasoned and all settled you wont need to water it as much but I would still recommended watering and sweeping it before every ride for best results. You will also want to control the weeds or the not super ridden area will begin to grow in. If you can afford it dust fighter will save you a lot of time maintaining and you can ride shortly after rain falls with no damage...


----------



## cglasford (Sep 26, 2011)

phat_tony said:


> Dust fighter? What is this, where do you get it and what do you do with it?
> 
> Struggled with weeds last year on my pump track and really interested in anything that reduces maintenance time.
> 
> ...


Sorry it is actually called dust shield it is an erosion control product that stabilizes the soil and prevents erosion by bonding the dirt particles together. DustShield Dust Control and Erosion Control: Roads-Construction Sites-Empty Lots | Soil-Loc Scottsdale AZ

You would have to follow the link and order it. I believe you can get it 5 gallon, 55 gallon and 250 gallon options. You mix it 7 parts water to 1 part chemical and then you spray it on liberally to the riding surface. You let it set for 24 hours to cure and then you ride it and it turns the surface rock hard and the water doesn't penetrate. If applied correctly and cured fully you can broom the water puddles off your riding tread and ride right after rain storms, about 90% of all sanctioned out door bmx tracks use it these days.

For weed control I would recommend purchasing round up concentrate and mixing it at double strength and spraying the riding surface. It would be best if you could treat it with a pre-emergent agent, this is typically a pellet that you would sprinkle on the ground and it will kill the seeds before they grow. I would do the pre-emergent in the early spring.

The soil loc product won't stop weeds so you will have to fight them separately but it will limit their access to the riding surface

And sweeping, IMHO you want the smoothest track you can get with the least amount of loose soil. If you can water and pack it to the point where it won't be loose, great then don't sweep. Typically, especially, when a track is new the silt sediment from the soil you use will work its way to the top as the soil compacts. From my experience the first year is the year you need to sweep and remove the "moon dust" . Again it will all depend on the soil you use. Less silt/sand the less sweeping you will need or use a soil stabilization product and never sweep again. That is what I am going to be doing for the bike parks that I manage.

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Cottage-Grove-Bike-Park/596908407004866

https://www.facebook.com/EaganBikePark
Good luck!


----------



## phat_tony (Mar 3, 2007)

Thanks for the detailed response! Wish you guys were in Ottawa Canada - working in it myself was fun but I don't really have the time to figure all this out and would be happy to outsource it.



cglasford said:


> Sorry it is actually called dust shield it is an erosion control product that stabilizes the soil and prevents erosion by bonding the dirt particles together. DustShield Dust Control and Erosion Control: Roads-Construction Sites-Empty Lots | Soil-Loc Scottsdale AZ
> 
> You would have to follow the link and order it. I believe you can get it 5 gallon, 55 gallon and 250 gallon options. You mix it 7 parts water to 1 part chemical and then you spray it on liberally to the riding surface. You let it set for 24 hours to cure and then you ride it and it turns the surface rock hard and the water doesn't penetrate. If applied correctly and cured fully you can broom the water puddles off your riding tread and ride right after rain storms, about 90% of all sanctioned out door bmx tracks use it these days.
> 
> ...


----------



## HypNoTic (Jan 30, 2007)

phat_tony said:


> Thanks for the detailed response! Wish you guys were in Ottawa Canada - working in it myself was fun but I don't really have the time to figure all this out and would be happy to outsource it.


Tony,

I'm based in Quebec and we also build bike park & trails. Give me a call if you want. I'm near Bromont. We have access to all the supply you need.


----------

